# Split



## Buzzboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Okay...so today I made a split from my one strong hive.I moved two frames of brood in various stages and one of pollen and two frames of honey into a five frame nuc(deep).
I searched every frame that I took for the queen but could not find her, though there were many bees and I cannot be certain that I left the queen in the original hive. What would the most likely outcome be if I did move her As an aside, the nuc was already bearding this evening...I put MANY bees in anticipating returns to the "mother" hive, could this be an indication that the queen is in the nuc? Though of course the original hive was still bearding as well.


----------



## Panhandle Bee man (Oct 22, 2003)

In 3-4 days go into the nuc, if you see queen cells, the queen is still in the original hive, if you see eggs, the queen is in the nuc. If she is in the nuc, go into the original hive, and look for queen cells, if there are queen cells then the original hive will be okay.


----------



## Buzzboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Sounds good.


----------

